# Verbesserung "Bikepark" Oberbieber



## McNilo (18. September 2003)

Hey Leute!
Wir haben gestern mal angefangen den "Bikepark" in Oberbieber, hinter der Reithalle, entwas zu verbessern! Wer lust und Zeit hatt kann sich ja dran beteiligen, den es gibt ziemlich viel zu verbesern!!

greetz MAc Nilo


----------



## Tscherno Bill (18. September 2003)

hi,
wollen demnächst anfangen dort ne line hinzuschaufeln.
haben dort auch früher schonmal gebaut. die hügel waren aber binnen weniger tage meist wieder im eimer, weil dort viele kleine kinder mit ihren hollandhobeln drübergefahren sind. ---> da hilft nur eins: größere hügel    
gruß vom bill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNilo (21. September 2003)

das hört sich ja gut an!!wann fangt ihr an?
greetz


----------



## Tscherno Bill (23. September 2003)

hi,
fahr mal hin, wir waren schon da.  
werden morgen (mittwoch) wieder da sein.
gruß vom bill


----------



## bennih2000 (3. Mai 2015)

HI habt ihr lust die strecke dieses jahr wieder zu verbessern


----------

